# Gentoo doesn't see my Bluetooth dongle...

## einheitlix

Hi,

I'm using Gentoo Linux with a 2.6.9-r1 kernel, and I tried to get my Bluetooth dongle working so I can exchange data with my Sony Ericsson T610  :Smile: 

I have a "QPix BT 1000" (from Stylelink I think), which connects to the USB port.

I followed the howto from the Gentoo Wiki at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_mobile_phone%2C_Bluetooth_and_GNOME

I.e. I recompiled my kernel following those instructions, I emerged bluez-utils, bluez-sdp, and openobex (and I also emerged hotplug and usbutils, and added hotplug to my default runlevel while I was at it), I rebooted with the new kernel (not sure if this was really necessary as I only compiled those options as modules, but it can't hurt, can it?  :Wink: ).

However, Linux doesn't recognize my Bluetooth dongle.

Out of the box, hciconfig now tells me

```

root@fuchur:~ # hciconfig

Can't open HCI socket.: Address family not supported by protocol

```

Also, there is no sign in dmesg that my dongle has been detected:

```

root@fuchur:~ # dmesg | grep -i blue

root@fuchur:~ # dmesg | grep -i usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI UAR1

```

When I do an /etc/init.d/bluetooth start, it tells me:

```

root@fuchur:~ # modprobe bluetooth

root@fuchur:~ # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth...

 *     Starting hcid...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd...                                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm...                                                                [ ok ]

```

(I need to modprobe bluetooth before as the init script outputs an error message otherwise: "Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Address family not supported by protocol")

hciconfig now just says nothing

dmesg now tells me something about bluetooth, but I think that's just a bit of normal output from the init script...

```

root@fuchur:~ # hciconfig

root@fuchur:~ # dmesg | grep -i blue

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.6

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.4

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.3

Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized

root@fuchur:~ # dmesg | grep -i usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

HUB0 HUB1 USB0 USB1 USB2 F139 MMAC MMCI UAR1

```

Oh, and lsusb tells me this:

```

root@fuchur:~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

I have no other USB devices besides my Bluetooth dongle connected. Does this mean something relevant?

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Malte  :Smile: 

----------

## sman

I have exactly the same problem but with a different dongle - the cheapest I could find: Prodige. Windows recognizes it as IVT Corporation.

----------

## sman

The information in my motherboard manual was insufficient so a little bit of trial and error was necessary: I got mine to work by building all USB host controller drivers as modules and one of them (ohci_hcd) worked so in case you haven't tried all of them, you should do that. If you have some other USB device that is working fine, then your problem is obviously not the same as mine was (the only USB device I have is my dongle) but I thought I'd suggest this anyway in case it's helpful.

----------

